# SER front badge



## awp2000se (Aug 27, 2004)

I saw an ser with the nissan badge removed and the ser up front, I thought it looked pretty good. When I bought my ser the nissan badge was already removed so I figure Ill put an ser badge there instead. anyone else done this? any suggestions on attaching it securely? here is a link of one I saw:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august02/mwiltison/images/marci13.jpg


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

I just did it last week. A lot of people have said that the adhesive on the back is strong enough but I put some epoxy on it and it hasn't moved yet. Good luck


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Bingo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I used the larger of the 2 bages and used epoxy on mine too

-Zac-


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

I've long ago removed my Nissan badge and replaced it with a Ferrari one


----------



## awp2000se (Aug 27, 2004)

*front badge*

looks good, I ordered the smaller SER badge though, by just looking at it the smaller one seemed to fit better, but thats just me I guess.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Whoa dude! that ferrari badge must add like 100 hp right? the sad thing is that most of the people around here would actually think its a ferarri.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lol around here if i put a ferarri emblem on my car they'd be like, Hey thats not a mustang... Why do you have a mustang symbol on your little Rice Burner...

God i hate the hicks here... Like everyday they threaten to run me over in their jacked up 4x4's and i tell them to catch me. They may be able to catch me in a strait line(not even all of them can do that and they've got 2x the number of cylindars) but then i'll hit some corners and lose em.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega3k1 said:


> Lol around here if i put a ferarri emblem on my car they'd be like, Hey thats not a mustang... Why do you have a mustang symbol on your little Rice Burner...
> 
> God i hate the hicks here... Like everyday they threaten to run me over in their jacked up 4x4's and i tell them to catch me. They may be able to catch me in a strait line(not even all of them can do that and they've got 2x the number of cylindars) but then i'll hit some corners and lose em.


Hehe, it's like looking into the future, I'll be moving out to the middle of nowhere soon. 

As for gluing it on, I'm sure any type of heavy duty weatherproof glue should work. I'll be putting on on my car, after I get an 200SX SER bumper and 04' SE-R grill mesh.


----------

